
The coolest way to generate binary strings (2013) [pdf] - espeed
https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Aaron_Williams10/publication/257376294_The_Coolest_Way_to_Generate_Binary_Strings/links/572a12cf08ae057b0a0787f9/The-Coolest-Way-to-Generate-Binary-Strings.pdf
======
JadeNB
The link appears to go to the ResearchGate landing page, not to a PDF, despite
the "[pdf]" in the title.

~~~
ninju
When I hit the page it auto-downloaded a PDF

------
anonytrary
I've heard the term "title gore" apply to titles -- this is "abstract gore".
The abstract reads like a Reddit comment. Might also want a [2013] by this.

~~~
saagarjha
I liked the abstract though: I felt like I understood the content of the paper
without having to read the abstract multiple times.

